# if you love animation...



## Wynnara (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey, not sure if this belongs in the self-promotion thread or not... or if I'm going to be skewered for posting this at all... but I thought some people around here might enjoy checking out a site I've been running for the past thirteen years.

The simplest way to describe the site is that it's sort of like the IMDb of the animation world where our community of animation enthusiasts try to highlight the best in animation and warn people off those pieces that just aren't worth your time. At current count we've got over 1500 profiles of animated films, TV series, short films, specials and so on and over 4400 user-written reviews. I'm particularly proud of our reviews as we've got some members who are real animation buffs and pack their reviews with great trivia and interesting insights.

Anyways, if you can forgive the shameless plug, please stop by *Keyframe - the Animation Resource* ... we've got everything from Disney to anime to the really and truly obscure so there's lots in there to inspire the intrepid fantasy fan.


Thanks!


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 3, 2012)

It's an interesting site. I think the tastes of your reviewers and mine differ too much
Daria and Aeon Flux 1 star!!!!!! a travesty!!!!! I demand at least 9 stars each!!!!!!


----------



## Wynnara (Sep 3, 2012)

CupofJoe said:


> It's an interesting site. I think the tastes of your reviewers and mine differ too much
> Daria and Aeon Flux 1 star!!!!!! a travesty!!!!! I demand at least 9 stars each!!!!!!



Hehe, well if you disagree, don't be afraid to pop in and say so. I know we had some very impassioned 4-star reviews come in for Daria after the first 1-star review was posted. My favourite in terms of flip-flopping reviews though is Disney's Alice in Wonderland which are amazingly all over the map for a movie that's considered to be such a classic.


----------



## Aravelle (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh thank you thank you thank you! That looks like a wonderful site; I love animation, my best friend is an aspiring animator.


----------

